# Graecolatina: ένα επίγραμμα του Αυσονίου (4ος αι. μ.Χ.)



## pidyo (Jan 31, 2017)

Decimius Magnus Ausonius

_Epigrammaton Liber_, epigr. 37: _De duobus fratribus_

Chrestos Akindynos autoadelphoi, oiktra de tekna,
moribus ambo malis nomina falsa gerunt:
oud'houtos chrestos g'oud'houtos akindynos estin.
Una potest ambos littera corrigere.
Ai ken Chrestos echei par'adelphou Akindynou alpha,
kindynos hic, fiet, frater achrestos erit. 

Ο Χρήστος και ο Ακίνδυνος, αδελφός ο ένας του άλλου, δύστυχα δε τέκνα. 
Στον κακό θάνατο και των δύο τα ονόματα σκάρτα φερθήκαν·
γιατί ούτε ο ένας είναι χρηστός, ούτε ο άλλος ακίνδυνος. 
Ένα γράμμα όμως μπορεί να διορθώσει και τους δύο. 
Αν ο Χρήστος πάρει το άλφα του αδελφού Ακινδύνου, 
κίνδυνος θα γίνει ο ένας αδελφός, κι ο άλλος άχρηστος.


----------



## Themis (Feb 1, 2017)

Εξαίρετος σαρκασμός από τα παλιά. Μου θυμίζει βέβαια τον Χρήστο Άχρηστο από την _Κόμισσα της Φάμπρικας_.


----------



## Earion (Feb 1, 2017)

Ωραιότατο! Ευχαριστούμε Πιδύε.

Παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον το όνομα Χρήστος. Χρήστος με ήτα, όχι με γιώτα, όπως κατά καιρούς το θέλουν μερικοί.
Ευκαιρία να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση.

impulsore Chresto


----------



## pidyo (Feb 1, 2017)

Earion said:


> Παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον το όνομα Χρήστος. Χρήστος με ήτα, όχι με γιώτα, όπως κατά καιρούς το θέλουν μερικοί.
> Ευκαιρία να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση.



Ως προς το ποια γραφή είναι ετυμολογικά ορθή δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία: το όνομα προέρχεται από το επίθετο χρηστός, όχι από το χριστός, όπως φαίνεται από την χρονολόγηση των παλαιότερων μαρτυριών για αυτό (ήδη από τον 3ο αιώνα π.Χ.). Η παρετυμολογία φυσικά από το χριστός βοήθησε υποθέτω στη δημοφιλία του, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο αμφισβήτησης της πραγματικής ετυμολογίας του. 

Από εκεί και πέρα, de gustibus κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2017)

Earion said:


> ...Παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον το όνομα Χρήστος. Χρήστος με ήτα, όχι με γιώτα, όπως κατά καιρούς το θέλουν μερικοί.
> Ευκαιρία να ανοίξουμε συζήτηση.
> 
> impulsore Chresto



Να την ξανανοίξουμε θα εννοείς:

*Χρήστος ή Χρίστος; Χρήστος*

*Ζήσης, Χρήστος: προέλευση των ονομάτων*


impulsivo Kitso


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2017)

Πολύ ωραίο το επίγραμμα!


----------



## pidyo (Feb 1, 2017)

Στον Αυσόνιο (τον αγνοούσα) έφτασα από ένα άλλο επίγραμμα, που μου άρεσε για επαγγελματικούς λόγους: 

_Epitaphia_ 32: _De nomine cuiusdam lucii sculpto in marmore_

Una quidem, geminis fulget set dissita punctis
littera: praenomen sic •L• nota sola facit.
Post M. incisum est — puto sic Μ, non tota videtur,
dissiluit saxi fragmine laesus apex.
Νec quisquam MARIUS seu MARCIUS anne METELLUS
hic iaceat, certis noverit indiciis,
Τruncatis convulsa iacent elementa figuris,
omnia confusis interfere notis.
Μiremur periisse homines? Μonumenta fatiscunt
mors etiam saxis nominibusque venit. 

Ένα τουλάχιστον γράμμα ξεχωρίζει, ανάμεσα σε δυο τελείες: 
τo •L•, μόνο του, σχηματίζει έτσι το προωνύμιο. 
Ακολουθεί ένα χαραγμένο Μ — ή τουλάχιστον θαρρώ πως είναι Μ, δεν φαίνεται ολόκληρο,
λείπει μια άκρη, έχει αποκρουστεί ένα κομμάτι λίθου. 
Να κείται εδώ κάποιος Μάριος, Μάρκιος ή μήπως Μέτελλος;
Κανείς δεν έχει ασφαλή σημάδια να το πει. 
Συγκεχυμένες κείνται οι μορφές των λειψών γραμμάτων
και μες στη σύγχυση χάνεται το νόημα των χαρακτήρων 
Μας κάνει εντύπωση που οι άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν; Μα τα μνημεία αφανίζονται κι αυτά, 
κι ο θάνατος έρχεται και για τους λίθους και για τα ονόματα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2017)

Καταπληκτικό! Να τόξερε άραγε ο Καβάφης, ή να είχε τόσο πολύ εμποτιστεί με την κουλτούρα του ελληνορρωμαϊκού κόσμου που έφτανε και σε παρόμοιους στίχους εν αγνοία του;


----------



## pidyo (Feb 1, 2017)

Marinos said:


> Να τόξερε άραγε ο Καβάφης, ή να είχε τόσο πολύ εμποτιστεί με την κουλτούρα του ελληνορρωμαϊκού κόσμου που έφτανε και σε παρόμοιους στίχους εν αγνοία του;



Μάλλον το δεύτερο, υποθέτω. Ο κόσμος της ύστερης αρχαιότητας έχει μια μελαγχολική αισθητική και φιλοσφία των ερειπίων που θυμίζει πολύ τον Καβάφη. 

Κι αν κρίνω από τη βιβλιοθήκη του (όπου μόνο ο Σαλλούστιος υπάρχει από τη λατινική γραμματεία), δεν πρέπει να ασχολείτο πολύ με τα λατινικά. Ας πει κάποιος καλύτερος γνώστης του Καβάφη όμως.


----------



## pontios (Feb 2, 2017)

daeman said:


> Χρήστος ή Χρίστος; Χρήστος



That's my name, don't wear it out. Save it for special occasions. ;)


----------

